# Beau 14 weeks 5 days



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Finally got something resembling a natural stack - I know pups are all over the place can you tell anything here? His tail was going up listening to something.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Eeeek my picture disappeared but was not removed.










I am not sure what happened in photobucket. Sorry.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

I am able to tell that he is super cute.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had a nice side shot but for some reason it is not "taking" when I go to post the picture........aaaarrrrgh


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> I had a nice side shot but for some reason it is not "taking" when I go to post the picture........aaaarrrrgh


I see the same side shot 3 times, Nancy. With him facing right against a fence?

And agreed, too cute!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

OMG it disappeared then came back goodness
Honest it was gone........Screwy stuff in photobucket I guess............


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is a gorgeous little beast))


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Total cuteness. :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The side picture is way too dark for me to tell much. He needs to be in the sun or at least not in shadows.  Very cute.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes hard to catch him still. I think I need one person holding a lead and a second holding his toy to get a good shot but at this age........who knows. I am thinking he may be a bit straight on the shoulder compared to his back leg angulation. 

But maybe at 14 weeks who can tell. I can say good bone, and think has pasterns look good. He seems to move well though he mainly runs but when he is working it will be hours at a trot but not a classic GSD show trot just an efficient motion. At least that is what we hope for.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

He is a real nice looking pup.
He has a presence about him.

Nice pic too.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is very handsome. Gotta love the puppy stage especially when you get the glimpse of the dog they will become.Enjoy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is so funny how fast they change. I think no point getting a good stack until he is older. In that picture he had shot up like a sprout.....In the past few days, he has bulked up some...and looks completely different.


----------

